# JOBO!



## Deleted member 215987 (Aug 31, 2016)

If I had purchased every JOBO film processor on Ebay that was listed 10 years ago, and sold them now, I would probably be a very wealthy person! Who would have guessed that they would be selling for such outrageous prices at present?


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 1, 2016)

I have been thinking of selling my Jobo autolab 1000. It needs some repair and a good cleaning to work again but I have many tubes, reels, spare parts and even have the repair manual as well as the operations manual. Even with the work it needs I think I could get a grand for it. 
Heck, I could just sell all the parts, tubes and reels separate and make that much.....LOL


----------



## unpopular (Sep 1, 2016)

Right? I remember looking at them thinking "man, $300 is so expensive". Now I really regret it.


----------



## epatsellis (Sep 17, 2016)

yeah, but...

My Wing Lynch Pro 6 is so much easier, load and press a button, all the chemistry is at temp, dispensed, drained and (where neccesary) recovered. best $45 I've ever spent.


----------

